# Parsley Salsa



## kadesma (Nov 24, 2013)

Rough chop 6 cups of Italian parsley, taking care to remove large stems from parsley. Pour 3 Tab evoo in large bowl add the parsley and toss it til evenly coated.  Srinkle 2-3 tea. red wine vinegar over parsley add salt and pepper to taste and toss again.Add some thin slices of red onion, Now you can add cherry tomatoes halved about 1 cup or you can forget about the tomatoes and add curls of dry Jack or any hard cheese you like.  Serve Immediately enjoy.
kades


----------

